# Flash für Linux?



## Gabi (26. März 2004)

Hallo,

gibt es ein ähnliches Programm für Linux wie Flash für Windows?

Gabi


----------



## Dario Linsky (26. März 2004)

Ja und nein. Es gibt ein Opensource-Projekt namens F4L (Flash for Linux), darüber kann ich aber nichts genaueres sagen.
Da das Projekt aber erst im letzten Jahr gestartet wurde, ist es (soweit ich das beurteilen kann) noch weit von dem entfernt zu sein, was die Windows-Variante zu bieten hat.

Von offizieller Macromedia-Seite gibt es leider nichts und soweit ich weiss, ist da auch nichts geplant.


----------



## JohannesR (26. März 2004)

Nein, leider nicht. *Noch* nicht!  Hier in den News kannst du sehen, dass Flash in bälde auf Linux portiert werden soll!


----------

